
Facebook’s Anti-Semitic Ad-Targeting Disaster - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/608882/facebooks-anti-semitic-ad-targeting-disaster/
======
nariinano
Am I the only one who thinks it's obvious and evident that those categories
were generated automatically?

------
tortasaur
I'd hardly call it anything close to a "disaster"

